# [SOLVED] PS3 fat freezing



## Serge2012

Hi,
I write to you to find out what the problem is with my PS3. I have a PS3 Fat 80GB that I bought in September 2008. My PS3 started to freeze after startup and I couldn’t scroll along the Xrossmediabar. I turned if off a couples of times and got the same problem, once in a while I also got the message “Warning before using read documentation product…” appearing just before the XMB. So after this I tried a different way to start it and pressed my finger on the PS3 on the power button till I heard two short beeps then the message “an available HDMI device was detected do you want to output video and audio using HDMI – Yes/No” –press the PS button to use the controller” so I tried to press the PS button on the controller a few times but nothing happened, I even tried to disconnect the USB cable of the controller and each time the lights on the controller started flashing for a little bit and stopped. I turned it off again and try the same routine with two short beeps, the XMB appeared again and this time I was able to scroll along. So I went to system settings and connected my fat32 portable drive to the PS3 to start a backup utility of my files, I did it before on the same drive and it worked, not this time!... I got a message that the device was not detected. Then I tried to restore default settings and the message appeared “Sony-make believe – connect the controller using a USB cable and press PS button” so I tried again the same routine and plugged the USB Cable and controller started flashing but when I pushed the PS button nothing happened and after a few times I just turned off my system…
I hope you can tell me what is wrong with it.
Thanks and have a nice day.
Serge


----------



## bwsealirl

*Re: PS3 fat freezing*

The console may be dying or you may have a faulty hard drive. Diagnosing hardware problems on consoles in notoriously hard. and so it is always best to send it back to Sony if at all possible. If that isnt the problem please try the following steps which may help. (redeye3323)

To enter Recovery Mode or Safe Mode

First off, turn off your PS3...
Hold the power button until you hear a beep and it shuts off
Hold the power button again and keep holding it until you hear 2 beeps. If you hear that, let go and on your TV, you should see that the PS3 is in recovery mode.
Insert your USB cord to the PS3 controller and press the PS Button. You will be seeing six different options:

Restart System
Restore Default Settings
Restore File System
Rebuild Database
Restore PS3
System Update


An overview of Options 3,4,and 5 is below (the rest should be self-explanatory).

3. Restore File System: This will restore the file system on the hard drive for corrupted files and any operating system bugs will be repaired when doing this option. If your Blu-Ray can't read discs for a disc error, then this MAY fix your problem. But it fixes software problems such as freezing, drive errors, and possibly data being corrupt all the time. (Note: this will not fix corrupted data.)

4. Rebuild Databse: This basically is used to rebuild the database for the OS. This includes the likes of PSN messages etc. (i.e. you will lose any PSN messages and possibly trophies if they haven't been synced beforehand).

5. Restore PS3: This option will wipe the PS3 and reset it to default (i.e. format the PS3) - only choose this if the other options don't work (and before you choose this, back up your saves and profiles otherwise they will be lost in the procedure).


----------



## Serge2012

*Re: PS3 fat freezing*

bwsealirl,

Thanks for all your information. What I did the other day is reset the controler with a pin. I was able afterwards to scrolll along the screen thend I went to the recovery menu, restore default setting, rebuild database, restore file system and now it's working fine.

Thanks any way!

Serge


----------



## bwsealirl

No problem, delighted to see you got it working . If you do happen to return will you mark the thread as solved under thread tools? 

All the best, 

Seal


----------



## Redeye3323

bwsealirl said:


> No problem, delighted to see you got it working . If you do happen to return will you mark the thread as solved under thread tools?
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Seal


Done it for him and closed the thread 

If you get the issue again OP, just PM me and I'll re-open the thread for you.


----------

